# can someone explain this phenonemom



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I would really love to know why Spanish drivers seem have the urge to have their cars with at least one side of the car on the wrong side of the road


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Round here you have to use the centre as if you stay to the right there's a chance you'll go down a water gulley or hit a drive that goes over the flood ditch & ends in a 6" upright on the road ! I think they just carry on like this on normal roads. This also explains , round here anyway, why they have their fog-lights on at night, it's so you can see the edge when you have to move over.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

It'sjust extremely annoying when they come out of a corner half way on the other side of the road. In the space of two days, I have nearly ended up in a ditch three times avoiding them..... Normally I just shrug it off( I have been driving in some awful places before I moved to Spain) but it's getting to me


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

The whole road is yours my grandad said he paid his road tax so it was his lol 

spanish driving ...... explaination WILLIE don't be silly


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> It'sjust extremely annoying when they come out of a corner half way on the other side of the road. In the space of two days, I have nearly ended up in a ditch three times avoiding them..... Normally I just shrug it off( I have been driving in some awful places before I moved to Spain) but it's getting to me


You know the saying '' when in Rome, drive a chariot''
[No, that can't be right:confused2:]


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dammit they do it here too, more so since Alonso became succesful at F1, and a hell of a lot more so when Traffico have returned to Tenerife and the wine flows freely.........


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually it is easily explained. By cutting corners you reduce the distance you travel. Over a period of 100 years you will travel a few miles less and thus save on fuel bills. It's obvious init!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> You know the saying '' when in Rome, drive a chariot''
> [No, that can't be right:confused2:]


That is a belter!!!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

want to save on fuel bills run on veggy oil i do it saves a fortune customs and excise hate it but cant do a bloody thing about it


----------



## pete_l (Feb 12, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> I would really love to know why Spanish drivers seem have the urge to have their cars with at least one side of the car on the wrong side of the road


Haven't you heard? Spain's changing over to driving on the left (like all normal countries do ).
However, being Spain they're doing gradually


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I would really love to know why Spanish drivers seem have the urge to have their cars with at least one side of the car on the wrong side of the road


These are the good people of Northampton driving quite normally. Probably on a school run, with Lemar and Aleesha ( Lmr & Lesha on speed dial ) in kiddy seats in the back. It's difficult having to drive whilst texting, init.  No wot i meen.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nope, not them this lot don't understand "Are you some sort of fu**ng idiot?"


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Elderly Spanish couple from our village killed this week by a driver overtaking in a no overtaking stretch. The b**tard gets away with a broken leg.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Tis not only Spain.
I was warned many moons ago about old timers who probably never even sat a test, driving ancient tank like Volvos out in the sticks in Sweden,usually in the middle of narrow windy country lanes.
Thing is they changed over driving sides from right to left many moons ago, but it seems some of these old gadgies having had no access to modern communications systems, have yet to be informed.
Unless driving a sizable John Deere tractor the best option is always the ditch.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Tis not only Spain.
> I was warned many moons ago about old timers who probably never even sat a test, driving ancient tank like Volvos out in the sticks in Sweden,usually in the middle of narrow windy country lanes.
> Thing is they changed over driving sides from right to left many moons ago, but it seems some of these old gadgies having had no access to modern communications systems, have yet to be informed.
> Unless driving a sizable John Deere tractor the best option is always the ditch.


I'm considering " borrowring" a mate's(soon to be retired) volvo FL10 (PLATE FOR 26 TONNEs)and see how fast the others react to that coming the other way


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

Always expect the unexpected from Spanish drivers - and they will still look at you as if you are in the wrong. However, in areas such as south america I have come across a lot worse than I have seen here.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jmthomas said:


> Always expect the unexpected from Spanish drivers - and they will still look at you as if you are in the wrong. However, in areas such as south america I have come across a lot worse than I have seen here.


Worst I have seen in Spain are the truckers who often have the morning paper spread out across the steering wheel,no doubt admiring the page three ladies or whatever, whilst dangerously wandering from lane to lane on the M'ways.

Worst I have seen in Europe are the Polish who are positively suicidal on their rough old cart track-like roads,whether driving a faithful old Trebant or a Forty ton truck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> *Tis not only Spain.*
> I was warned many moons ago about old timers who probably never even sat a test, driving ancient tank like Volvos out in the sticks in Sweden,usually in the middle of narrow windy country lanes.
> Thing is they changed over driving sides from right to left many moons ago, but it seems some of these old gadgies having had no access to modern communications systems, have yet to be informed.
> Unless driving a sizable John Deere tractor the best option is always the ditch.


Precisely, and 'tis not only the Spanish. My OH was darn near killed by a very drunk expat in Alicante. Has a nice scar on his forehead as a souvenir from that international encounter.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Worst I have seen in Europe are the Polish who are positively suicidal on their rough old cart track-like roads,whether driving a faithful old Trebant or a Forty ton truck.


Italian drivers _think _that they are immortal. Polish drivers _know _they are immortal!

Whichever Country I'm in, if I see a driver overtaking on a continuous white line (better still a double line, below the brow of a hill, with a right hand bend ahead) I say to myself, ''... must be a Polak...''. They are insane.


----------



## pete_l (Feb 12, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Italian drivers _think _that they are immortal. Polish drivers _know _they are immortal!
> 
> Whichever Country I'm in, if I see a driver overtaking on a continuous white line (better still a double line, below the brow of a hill, with a right hand bend ahead) I say to myself, ''... must be a Polak...''. They are insane.


I've seen brits do that - in england - in the fog (not that the fog made any difference as the visibility was limited by the curvature of the road).
Normally the "cloak of invulnerability" for a brit is their fog lights. Once those are switched on, they extend an impenetratable shield around a vehicle, letting the mad driver go as fast as they please with impunity


----------

